# Yeild to pedestrians in crosswalk?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah I know you gotta do that...but do you have to if they are just cutting across the street? I hate the summer in the Berkshire's!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I aim and accelerate...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Death Race 2000...no crosswalk, fair game!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

SOT said:


> Yeah I know you gotta do that...but do you have to if they are just cutting across the street? I hate the summer in the Berkshire's!


Pedestrians only have the right-of-way in a crosswalk if there's a red or pedestrian light (duh), or if there are no signals present. Anyone who's mind-dead and crosses against the light is fair game.

Of course, I highly recommend stopping anyway.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Flipping tourists...between the hippies and the tourists in Great Barrington, it's damn near impossible to drive down RT 41 South....


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Try Sumner Ave in Springfield near the X. You can have steady traffic flowing at about 40-45 mph in a 30 zone and numb nuts strolls leasurely across the street with no care in the world. Doesn't look to see if anyone is driving. Just steps off the curb in front of traffic so that traffic has to slam (and I mean SLAM to the floor board) the brakes on. It's even better at night cause numb nuts wears all black for clothing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

How about the F in skateboarders that just shoot across the street at night...all wearin black also! Darwin at work


----------

